# Predator 3500 inverter generator



## Robojeeper (Sep 28, 2018)

I noticed on Predator 3500 inverter generator air cleaner assy there are no slot cutouts for air intake to go thru foam filter. Only air intake is from valve cover tube 3/8” and from charcoal fuel fume filter 1/4” the foam filter does no good except for silencing in the carb noise.Question should there be some type of slots or holes on/in air filter cover? Thanks for any ideas if I’m missing something etc.


----------



## sonicbob (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello. It's been sometime sense I looked at mine. But I believe there are fresh air induct openings in the other portion of the air cleaner housing mounted to the engine. Mite look inside this housing. Some find the three Fins on the removable portion and drill holes in between them (I did this as well) but they are not needed. Peace.


----------

